# Expression Script for Kontakt



## youandi (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking for simply Expression (Cresc.) script for using VSL brass instruments?

youandi


----------



## lee (Aug 20, 2010)

This is not script, but an interesting idea that SvK wrote about:
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... highlight=

There was a thread about eq/filtering emulating dynamics with strings too, but I cant seem to find it.

/Johnny


----------



## lee (Aug 20, 2010)

Btw, if you need a script that crossfades the different vel layers in vsl using a cc so that you can make your own crescendos, just download nils crossfade script here: http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html


----------



## youandi (Aug 20, 2010)

Im realy looking for working Crescendo Script or tip how can I do Crescendo in Kontakt.
I have already tried crossfade scrip, unfortunately I dont understand how it work as Crescendo. maybe someone can help me to get crescendo using Kontakt, hope its exist working trick or script.

youandi


----------

